# Anyone use a craftsman industrial 15" planer?



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been looking at planers and just found one on craigslist. It is a big craftsmen industrial 15" planer.








Does anyone know about this planer and if it's worth 495 bucks? I was previously looking at the ridgid(money saver) or dewalt 13" portable and both are around the same price as this machine. The guy says he bought it 6 years ago and only used it about 3 hours for one project and then it's been sitting since. It's a 220 two horse motor and 3 knife cutter. To me this seems like a lot better deal than a protable planer for the same price? 

I searched for info and reviews on this but couldn't find anything. Anyone have some experience with this machine or know anything about it? I'm not a fan of craftsman power tools at all. But I do remember an industrial line about 10 years ago that had some big woodworking tools in it. I remember the price was high and seemed like they were built alot better or by someone else and craftsman re badged them. 

If this is a good deal I would like to snag it but looking for some advice so I don't end up with a boat anchor(guy says it weighs 400 pounds)! 

Thanks for your help


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I can't find any info on this saw but what looks like the newer version from craftsman is 1400 bucks brand new and seems to get good reviews. I'm going to go look at it tomorrow night and probably buy it since it looks in decent shape and from what I can tell a very good value. It looks like a nice big machine so I would assume that it would be better than a smaller bench top planer but not for sure. He told me the model number was  351.23374 but I can't find anything about it.

I'm probably going to buy this and hope it's not a piece of junk but if anyone has any info on this or has used one please fill me in on what you think. I'm kinda hoping to hear some good news about it by tomorrow afternoon so I know that is a decent planer and can buy it with good feelings! Thanks, Scott


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I just picked this up tonight. It runs good and the blades are sharp. It does have some surface rust on it from sitting for about 5 years according to the seller. But everything moves like it should. I think I got a pretty good deal compared to spending 500 or more on a small 13" planer. But haven't heard anything from anyone that owns one so guess I'll have to wait till I use it to see if it was a good score or not. It was VERY heavy! 3 of us decent sized guys to lift it into the truck, getting it out was the hardest part.

I'm guessing since no one has replied that no one has any experience with this planer. But if anyone has any info or knows anything about this please fill me in. 

Thanks, Scott


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ponch this must be a rare bird*

Here's the closest review I could find: http://products.howstuffworks.com/craftsman-professional-15-inch-planer-21702-review.htm
It's after the fact now, but based on your last post I think you did well. My first 13" Foley Belsaw planer was $300 w/o motor bought in the '70's. Still running well now. Cast iron does not wear out and bearings and knives can be replaced. Also www.Searsparts.com is pretty good about having parts and manuals. Bob Vila is a forum that may have more info. So, off with the rust and out with the chips! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks woodnthings. I ordered a manual for it last night, cost 15 bucks from craftsman, their the first company that charges for their manual(usually I just go online and download them for free. I Think that's pretty high price but wanted to try and learn something about the planer. I think I'll be happey with it compared to a smaller 13" planer.

Ya I'm going to get my first rough lumber next week or so now that I have a planer to go with my jointer and table saw. Going to need a dust collector soon I think!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's funny how the DC seems last on the list*

But with certain planers if you don't evacuate the chips, they fall back down and get pressed into the wood by the roller, leaving dents. Leo G had this experience and posted a thread. May not happen in this case but it sure sounds like "soon" won't be soon enough for you! :laughing: bill


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ya I have been trying to buy the tools that I thought I would use the most and fit into my budget. Was hoping to get away with out a dust collector and think I would have been fine with a small planer but think I'm going to need one for this planer. Didn't really want to take the money for a dust collector right now but might have to just so I can use my planer.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

ponch37300 said:


> Ya I have been trying to buy the tools that I thought I would use the most and fit into my budget. Was hoping to get away with out a dust collector and think I would have been fine with a small planer but think I'm going to need one for this planer. Didn't really want to take the money for a dust collector right now but might have to just so I can use my planer.


 
Got a decent shop vac?


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a ridgid professional shop vac. Not sure on the size off the top of my head but not sure if it up to the task of this. I have the 2 1/2" to 4" adaptor for my jointer so I can hook it up and try but guess I'll have to see how it handles once I run some wood threw it!


----------



## rustynail (Nov 16, 2009)

Ponch I just purchased this same exact planer but tried to order a manual from craftsman but they said that the machine is to old and they no longer have the manual do you have a part number for the manual thanks


----------



## Kubera (Nov 17, 2009)

*Good Find*

Ponch, this looks like it was a good find for you! How is it going? Have you started any projects with it? 

You are definitely going to need a dust control strategy (shop vac or otherwise). If you dont, you will be to your armpits in shavings. Be sure to clean the head area after every use. It will lengthen the life of the motor and the blades. I just pop it a couple of times with my air compressor and that usually does the trick. Once you get a build up in the moving mechanisms, be sure to clean it with a little mineral spirits or the like (As I am sure you know, always unplug it before you do any work on it). Also, be sure to let it fully dry before you turn it on- sometimes the brushes in the motor will cause a tiny spark and it may light any standing flammable solvent.

Have fun with your new tool! Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Massey (Mar 15, 2014)

*Craftsman 15" industial planer*

Ponch37300 also was wondering how you came about a manual for your planer ? I also stumbled upon one of these planers and was impressed with it. The price was good so I picked it up. It appears to be quite a jump up from my portable 12" planer. Just looking for more information on this unit. I would appreciate any help or advice.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

I bought a Craftsman 20" planer off of Ebay. It was a new discontinued model. Regular price was $2,399 and I got it for $1,400 still new in the crate with $300 shipping. I like it and it works great. Not sure why they discontinued it. I also have a Porter Cable 12&1/2" planer. I use both of them depending on what I am planing.


----------



## Terry Johnson (Oct 29, 2021)

ponch37300 said:


> Well I just picked this up tonight. It runs good and the blades are sharp. It does have some surface rust on it from sitting for about 5 years according to the seller. But everything moves like it should. I think I got a pretty good deal compared to spending 500 or more on a small 13" planer. But haven't heard anything from anyone that owns one so guess I'll have to wait till I use it to see if it was a good score or not. It was VERY heavy! 3 of us decent sized guys to lift it into the truck, getting it out was the hardest part.
> 
> I'm guessing since no one has replied that no one has any experience with this planer. But if anyone has any info or knows anything about this please fill me in.
> 
> Thanks, Scott


I also have one. Used it for the passed ten years with no problems. love it, but now it's way passed time to change the gearbox oil. Anyone have a clue how to do this.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

so no one else replies* old thread*


----------



## stc23669 (7 d ago)

Terry Johnson said:


> I also have one. Used it for the passed ten years with no problems. love it, but now it's way passed time to change the gearbox oil. Anyone have a clue how to do this.


Where it says to change your oil every 30 hours there's a drain plug at the bottom of that little box area and then on top there are two small screws that you take out the fill if you need pictures let me know


----------

